# Bobcat / wheel loader / forklift (warehouse)



## odelotj

Field and topic:
I am a translator for the company I work for, but I have never dealt with Warehousing Equipment before. I need some help. 
How do you translate "bobcat", "wheel loader", "forklift"? I'm sure I will have more to ask. Please, help. ¡Muchísimas gracias a todos!
---------------------

Sample sentence:
Wheel loader pre-trip inspection.


----------



## lauranazario

Hi Odelotj... and welcome to the forum.

"Bobcat" does not translate... it's a brand name: http://www.bobcat.com/

fork lift =  *horquilla elevadora*
fork lift truck = *carretilla elevadora* (Technical Dictionary, F. Beigbeder)

The dictionary didn't list "wheel loader"... sorry.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## lauranazario

Reproduzco un mensaje recibido por PM...


			
				odeloty said:
			
		

> Lauranazario,
> Encontre una foto de un "Wheel Loader", tal vez sepas como se llama en español. Segun entiendo, la usan para levantar cargas de tierra o basura pero tambien para empujar esos materiales. http://www.cat.com/cda/layout?m=48700&x=7
> 
> Muchisimas Gracias!!


Gracias por la foto.   
Esto es lo que (al menos por estos lares) llamamos *una pala mecánica*.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## odelotj

¡¡Muy bien, ok, gracias!!


----------



## ang_55

Hi!

Whell Loader = "Pala mecánica" o también "Bulldozer", que es otro nombre para la misma máquina.


----------



## odelotj

*¡¡Muchas gracias a todos!!*


----------



## cuchuflete

Según la empresa Caterpiller, wheel loader es "cargador de ruedas".

http://www.cat.com/cda/layout?x=9

Un saludo,
Cuchuflete


----------



## radlader

Bobcat is brand name of skid steer loader.
Wheel loader is cargador de ruedas (Spanish).


----------



## albertovidal

Por estos lares, "forklift" los llamamos "autoelevadores" y a los "wheel loaders" los llamamos "pala mecánica.
Hope it helps despite this in an old thread


----------



## helipilot

Carretilla elevadora


----------

